# How well do Nigerian Dwarfs travel?



## narnia (May 16, 2015)

I am considering buying a couple of yearling does in milk and wonder how well they would travel? 

If we bought a toyhauler fifth wheel, could we take them with us as we tour around the country? It would be lovely to have fresh goat milk on the road! 

Would they get used to the travel and adjust or would this stress them out too much and make them ill?


----------



## narnia (May 16, 2015)

Anyone?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't see why they wouldn't learn and do well. Dogs go everywhere and many horses are on the road most of the year. My pack goats always travel quite well and are raring to go at the end of the trip.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

The goats you get would need to be very people friendly. I don't think a skiddish goat would do well traveling long term.


----------



## narnia (May 16, 2015)

goathiker said:


> I don't see why they wouldn't learn and do well. Dogs go everywhere and many horses are on the road most of the year. My pack goats always travel quite well and are raring to go at the end of the trip.


What breed are your pack goats?


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

It really depends on the personality of the goats in question, and getting them accustomed to travel, but as longs as they are fairly relaxed and curious goats, it could work! Think of the gate who travel around to various shows - they do okay! But I would definitely condor where you would be stopping and staying and all that!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

narnia said:


> What breed are your pack goats?


A 3/4 Alpine/ 1/4 Nubian cross and little Nigie.


----------



## FreedomStarr (Oct 21, 2014)

I could see it working if you had a dedicated livestock area. I'm not familiar with a toy hauler setup... Maybe a live in horse trailer would work better? Goats are messy critters.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Toy haulers are cool the whole back opens to a ramp and can have a dedicated pen put up around them while parked. The panels can be carried in the side racks. They can have ventilation and everything they need in there with the goats living in about an 8 by 12 foot area during travel. They can also be allowed into the living quarters for attention easily. It's actually a better choice for goats.


----------



## FreedomStarr (Oct 21, 2014)

Oh- ok- my bad. I was imagining something very different. Sounds like a fun idea!


----------



## narnia (May 16, 2015)

goathiker said:


> Toy haulers are cool the whole back opens to a ramp and can have a dedicated pen put up around them while parked. The panels can be carried in the side racks. They can have ventilation and everything they need in there with the goats living in about an 8 by 12 foot area during travel. They can also be allowed into the living quarters for attention easily. It's actually a better choice for goats.


Great idea! What side rack are you referring to? Can you direct me to some panels that you are referring to?


----------

